# How do You clean White rabbit?



## Lady_TOX (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a white rabbit and lately I've noticed her fur turning yellow, her paws, around her but, and one side of cheek. I know I shouldn't give her a bath, but washcloths arnt taking it off nether is viniger. How do I have the yellow stain appear less often? I've read that their fur outgrows and then it's white again, but why does it turn yellow, is it pee? She uses a litter box. Has like pellet litter and hay on top.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 5, 2015)

It's unusual that she has a yellow stain on her face, perhaps she has been lying down in her litter box. How often do you clean the litter box? Sometimes cleaning it out more often can help so the litter isn't wet and soak into their fur. Generally the yellow staining doesn't come out, and it simply is a matter of waiting for it grow out, but prevention is best.


----------



## Troller (Jan 5, 2015)

Though a horse product, Ive heard a few show rabbit people use Cowboy Magic product to get urine stains off before shows. I also read that sometimes cornstarch is used to whiten areas without actually cleaning it. Here's a link to Cowboy Magic.

http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-browse-m-COWBOY MAGIC


----------

